# St. Croix Ice Rod Combo



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Received a few bass pro gift cards and since I broke a walleye rod this past winter I was thinking of picking up a St. Croix Premier ice rod combo with them. Does any one use this rod for erie eyes through the ice?? If so what action would you recommend in this rod and this rod only for Erie ice jigging and how is the reel on the combo? I know allot of combos have junk for ice reels but was hoping the SC may be different.


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

I like the 28" medium, reel is just ok. had two last one season and another two last two seasons.


----------



## Ey3FrenZy (Jun 9, 2010)

I just picked up two 32' Premier Ice Rods for Walleye jigging on Erie. Purchased Shimano reels separately however. I think they are a great choice with lots of backbone.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a medium action st Croix premier and it works well. I also bought a cabelas combo last yr that works really well. Reel is smooth and rod has good feel and action. I wouldn't overlook them. It was normally 50 but they had em on sale for 29.00. I actually like it better than the st Croix.


----------



## Gill (May 9, 2007)

I have two of the premier rods in med action and they work well for erie eyes. The reels however aren't really that good. Buy the rod and get a better quality reel.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Mods... Sorry for the misplaced thread. Wanted it to be in ice fishing section. Eyefrenzy on the 32 med where did you find it??? I was looking for the 28 and 32 and could only find the 28. Also what shimano are you using on that?? May be better off piecing the set up together. The rod is like 42 alone and the reel adds like 11 bucks to the cost. I am assuming like the other guy said, not the greatest and just OK.


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

I have 2 32" paired with shimano reels also any 500 series reel is what i prefer. Rods have held up great and plenty of back bone. My buddy has 2 28" models also and is very happy. I dont recall the model of my reels but i believe they were around 40-50$ each I can check if need be


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

O ya they are both medium action


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks, I would be using it exclusively on Erie for Ice Eyes. This is what you are using it for??? I was debating between a M and a MH. I was concerned of the backbone on a M being a little light but from I have been seeing it seems as if the med may be sufficient in this model?? Thanks again for the replies


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Had to call the Rossford Store since the one I wanted was not available on the site. I am going for the 32M, since I like the handle better than the 28. Thanks for the help and I will be PO'd if this one falls to another incident!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ive got the 32" MH.....didn't pair it up with their reel went with my own! Great rod though for the $$$.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I like all the St. Croix ice rods but you are better off buying them in person because sometimes the eyes are not lined up straight on the premier rods but the legend or legend gold rods are my favorite. I hate their reels and always buy my own .


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Very good advise on the eyes not being line up great on some...i noticed the same thing on ALL the st croix ice rods. I have used my medium action rods on erie every time ive been up (22 days last year and a few times a year whenever the ice is good prior) and have no issues at all with them not being stiff enough.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Pm Revpilot!!' He makes some sweet ice rods. I just received 2 spring bobber rods and the quality is outstanding. It would be a heck of lot cheaper and better quality for the money.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks. That was my concern between a m and mh. I myself prefer m but since I have not owned one was not sure if it was enough.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Fish2Win said:


> Pm Revpilot!!' He makes some sweet ice rods. I just received 2 spring bobber rods and the quality is outstanding. It would be a heck of lot cheaper and better quality for the money.


Please refer to first post..... I have gift cards... Thanks I am sure they are good but do not get much cheaper than free to me!!!


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

I prefer the medium light for Erie 99% of the time, I use a medium when there is heavy current with heavier lures. I have the 28" rods,


----------



## bucket butt (Jan 26, 2012)

Love the rods pir32m is my favorite the reels are junk


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

bucket butt said:


> Love the rods pir32m is my favorite the reels are junk


BPS claims they could only order the combo so I went with it. Figured I will keep my reel on standby when this one burns up I will switch. Or possibly just keep the sc reel for whatever. I did go with the 32m as on several sites out seems like for all around. And given the fact that I have numerous ml's and L's already. Can't wait..... Now bring on the ice.


----------

